# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  AsProtect

## dan

Скоро все начнут детектить коммерческие протекторы?  :Wink: 

Файл ezquake-security.dll получен 2008.04.05 10:48:25 (CET)
Антивирус	Версия	Обновление	Результат
F-Prot	4.4.2.54	2008.04.04	W32/Heuristic-162!Eldorado
Ikarus	T3.1.1.20	2008.04.05	Trojan-PWS.Win32.Kapod
Panda	9.0.0.4	2008.04.04	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.28.0	2008.04.05	Sus/ComPack-C
Sunbelt	3.0.1032.0	2008.04.05	VIPRE.Suspicious
Webwasher-Gateway	6.6.2	2008.04.04	Win32.Malware.gen (suspicious)
Дополнительная информация
File size: 183296 bytes
MD5...: 0d682c2cdd5371f2c3f43d7d2a7edeb9
PEiD..: ASProtect SKE 2.1x (dll) -> Alexey Solodovnikov

Это модуль защиты от EzQuake 1754.
http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...ad06457f9eaa51

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## vidocq89

ммм... а если этой версией аспротектора пакнуть что-нибудь безобидное ?.. 
результат такой же?
или может антивирям некоторые кусочки кода не нравятся в файле?)
даже если они и ругаються на пакер, то эти антивирусы все равно всерьез воспринимают немногие...

----------


## RiC

> а если ... пакнуть что-нибудь безобидное ?.. результат такой же?


Судя по всему детектят упаковщик.




> даже если они и ругаються на пакер, то эти антивирусы все равно всерьез воспринимают немногие...


Ещё как всерьёз, за границей весьма популярны - F-Prot, Panda, Sophos остальные действительно так себе.

----------


## vidocq89

> Судя по всему детектят упаковщик.


...и все-таки хотелось бы увидеть пакованный блокнот версией аспака 2.2 например...
просто я не уверен




> Ещё как всерьёз, за границей весьма популярны - F-Prot, Panda, Sophos остальные действительно так себе.


буржуи - дело особое. если бы я говорил о них - то непременно бы оговорился. 
говоря про не особую популярность я имел в виду РФ в целом и этот форум в частности...  :Smiley: 

главное, что ни один из мощных аверов не заорал (каспер, нод, др.веб и т.д и т.п :Smiley:  )

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> ...и все-таки хотелось бы увидеть пакованный блокнот версией аспака 2.2 например...
> просто я не уверен
> 
> 
> буржуи - дело особое. если бы я говорил о них - то непременно бы оговорился. 
> говоря про не особую популярность я имел в виду РФ в целом и этот форум в частности... 
> 
> главное, что ни один из мощных аверов не заорал (каспер, нод, др.веб и т.д и т.п )


дык в чем дело - блокнот, асппак и вперед!

----------


## vidocq89

> дык в чем дело - блокнот, асппак и вперед!


последняя версия аспака даже работать в триальном режиме не захотела... - просит пароль и все тут :Angry: 

ради прикола качнул аспак 2.12 и пакнул им блокнот...результат такой:



```

eSafe               7.0.15.0          2008.04.01Suspicious FileIkarus             T3.1.1.20          2008.04.06Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Microjoin.RWebwasher-Gateway    6.6.2          2008.04.05Win32.Malware.gen#ASPack (suspicious) 


```


но это ни о чем не говорит... 
спорить вроде не о чем)

----------


## vaber

ASPack и ASProtect - совсем разные программы. Первый - простенький пакер, второй же - протектор.

----------


## Surfer

по-моему и то и другое есть на ру-борде в retail вариантах =))
Я не сторонник вареза, но если кому-то хочется, то почему бы и нет  :Smiley: )

----------


## vidocq89

> ASPack и ASProtect - совсем разные программы. Первый - простенький пакер, второй же - протектор.


...я знаю...

... а шутки понимать, кстати нужно :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dan

В топике и есть чистый файл.
ДЛЛ-ка экспортирующая криптофункции для использования их из игры.
Думаю с блокнотом будет аналогичный результат.

----------

